# offshore 2 ling and a snapper



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

First i want to start off by saying this was my first time going offshore and i most certainly learned a lot about doing this type of fishing. However, this was hands down the most fun i had ever had fishing, landing two different types of species that i had never caught before. The trip started at 6 in the morning yesterday with a nice little northerly wind that pretty much blew all day. I got out and couldn't find any bait but ended up with a nice bobo to cut up for bottom fishing once i got out to the wreck. My whole intention for this trip was to catch some bottom fish and hopefully land something crazy like blackfin or a mahi or something but never thought i would ever see cobia. So i start bottom fishing at the spot and ended up getting pulled into the wreck and broken off 3 different times. First fish was a nice size AJ that ended up breaking off right as i could make out what it was about 20 feet down. Rigged up again and that is when i pulled up the red snapper, was blown away by how beautiful it was. Threw him back and started to fish again. This is when it gets crazy lol......... so im sitting here trying to find the structure again on the fish finder and i notice two large masses swimming next to me and i start to think like "damn these shark are getting ballsy" but after looking a little harder i realized it was a COBIA. So i cut this leader off as fast as i could and threw on a cobia jig that i have never used and honestly didn't even think i had in the box. Threw it in and was hooked up immediately. I actually caught the smaller of the two and once landed i threw in again and started playing with the bigger one. Its amazing how aggressive these fish are in the water and out. After i noticed i had a good hook set i threw the smaller one back in and proceeded to fight the bigger cobe. Cobia are hands down the strongest fish i have ever dealt with, proof of this is when i lost my gaff lol. As soon as i got him in the yak i hauled A$$ back to shore which was unbelievably agonizing. It took me almost 2.5 hours to get back in from 7 miles with a northerly wind. 

Things learned = put a leash or a flotation device on every piece of equipment you have in the yak, not just the reels and the gopro. Never forget the Billy Club!! And never go offshore with a 10mph+ northerly wind, unless you want the nastiest leg burn you have ever experienced. 





:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome job and beautiful fish!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*A nice memeory, there.*

Gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats on the cobes! Not sure I would have gone that far out with that north wind. Glad you made it back safe and sound. Enjoy the fish.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Lucky Son of a gun two Cobia in one trip! I would love to catch one. Nice video and music.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

That is some crazy sh!t. Cobes are definitely not picky, or smart. Nice job.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome fish! And good video, you looked pretty stoked


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

WTG. Beautiful fish. That north wind picked up pretty good. Thanks for the report.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

You went 7 miles out your first time offshore? Yeesh. Nice catch!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks fellas.
@blackjeep i honestly think they are the easiest fish to catch, as long as its moving and trying to get away from them they will bite. 
@the pitt sure did! all it is, is a shit load of peddling lol. swells were like .5 ft but with that north wind they were like 2 ft out there. Going to do it again as long as my schedule and conditions permit. really i only fished for an hour minus the trolling to the spot. i need to invest in a fish bag. i raced back with no breaks in fear of the fish going bad.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice! you decide to stay in town?

ice that baby down for 24 hours before cutting. firms up the meat really well and makes some nice sashimi.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> nice! you decide to stay in town?
> 
> ice that baby down for 24 hours before cutting. firms up the meat really well and makes some nice sashimi.


na man i actually caught that fish and just headed home lol. ill be better prepared next time. i would have liked to landed a AJ. dudes beside me fishing the same wreck were catching them back to back. hit me up when you want to go out. would be nice to have company for sure


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

well i'm headed out in the morning. lol. bait run mostly, an AJ would be cool.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Dude you're an animal!! You made it look easy... Cobia shows up and you catch it and then you catch the other. Ridiculous!!! Pro!!! What wreck did you go out to????


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

Nicely done! You wouldn't catch most pulling 1 live cobia that size in the kayak with them, but 2.......:notworthy:

I need to get back from this deployment fast, you guys are on fire and I'm going thru crazy fishing withdrawals


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Very entertaining Bro. Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey man, this is the guy that was fishing in the boat out there by you. Congrats again on the Cobes! Sure wish we would have heard you yelling! Heck of a first trip offshore, you're gonna be spoiled now


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Linkovich said:


> Hey man, this is the guy that was fishing in the boat out there by you. Congrats again on the Cobes! Sure wish we would have heard you yelling! Heck of a first trip offshore, you're gonna be spoiled now


Hell yes! It's funny if you would have heard me you would have got the big one hahahaaa. Going out again today bro, hope to see you out there. Goin to try to land a AJ, you all were Slayin'em out there.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Btw what did your boy hook up with that last time? Did it end up being a shark?


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Great video. I like the way the cobia were chasing your jig, like a boy and his dog. Again, great video.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

ARslinger said:


> Btw what did your boy hook up with that last time? Did it end up being a shark?


Yeah it ended up being a big shark, we got it up to where we could see color then it broke off.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow- first time offshore and you hit up two cobia - impressive.
Congrats


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

man that was insane! awesome video and good job on that catch!!


----------

